# Non-resential account



## ianharrigan (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Im currently living in Barcelona and am trying to open a non-residential bank account using only my passport to pay water & electricity bills. 

Ive tried in most of the major banks but dont seem to be getting anywhere with it. I work as a freelancer and my company is based in the UK so getting an NIE seems to be alot harder for me - i went to a police station and they said i needed 5K in my english bank account and private health insurance. 

As an interim solution (as i need to get this sorted asap) i thought of opening a non-residential account, but as i mentioned they seem to be a little thin on the grand.

Has anyone else had any experience with this? I dont suppose anyone knows a specific bank which they know to offer these types of accounts?

Thanks in advance,
Ian


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ianharrigan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im currently living in Barcelona and am trying to open a non-residential bank account using only my passport to pay water & electricity bills.
> 
> ...



As per other forum;

As usual, the Police are talking [email protected]! These requirements are for when applying to be a resident.

There are many banks that will open a non-resident account (Banesto, Santander, Sabadell, La Caixa to name but a few).

I am a little confused though because to pay these bills you must either own a property here or be renting one. If you're renting, then you live here (I guess) and so need to resident. To own a property, you must have had an NIE number :confused2:


All you need to get a non-resident account is a passport and either the escritura (deeds) or a rental contract.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a non-res account with La Caixa with just a passport - give them a try

Hope it works for you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> As per other forum;
> 
> As usual, the Police are talking [email protected]! These requirements are for when applying to be a resident.
> 
> ...


yes - the old NIE/resident registration certificate confusion....

the OP, ianharrigan, clearly needs to register as resident, which is why they want the money in the bank & healthcare provision.....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I opened a none resident account with BBVA, passport and a fist full of dosh did the trick.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I opened a none resident account with BBVA, passport and a fist full of dosh did the trick.


Or even a non-resident account

Mr. Pedantic :eyebrows:


Yep, really you shouldn't be applying for an NIE but a 'residencia'. This does require proof of income and/or money in a Spanish bank plus proof of health care.


You MUST pay tax in Spain, register as self-employed and then pay your SS(NI) every month! However, having done this and on the up-side, if you are paying SS (a legal requirement) you will then be entitled to health care.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Or even a non-resident account
> 
> Mr. Pedantic :eyebrows:
> 
> .



Pillowcase


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am with Barclays.es and they were and still are wonderful.


----------



## grandamary31 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am an American in Barcelona and opened an account at Citibank with just my passport,
no other nos, or identification. I pay all my flat bills from that account...


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

grandamary31, do you know if Citibank in Barcelona is connected to Citibanks in the US? I am wondering if, in theory, it would be cheap and/or easy to transfer money from Citibank US to Citibank Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> grandamary31, do you know if Citibank in Barcelona is connected to Citibanks in the US? I am wondering if, in theory, it would be cheap and/or easy to transfer money from Citibank US to Citibank Spain.


For non-residents, there will almost always be charges for transferring money.


Sabadell (for example) does not make a charge for accepting money from elsewhere providing it goes into a resident account.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

I opened a non-resident account in Lloyds Bank in Benalmadena just with my passport and house rental contract. No fees (if your ballance is above 2500€), free debit card, free cash withdrawals.


----------



## grandamary31 (Oct 23, 2012)

I opened my Citibank account thinking the 2 were connected, and it would be
easier to transfer money from the States, but they are connected in name only.
I did a transfer, and it was the same as it would have been from any other
Spanish bank.
Opening the account was simple, justa passport and money.....


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

I used to work for Citibank in London & Dublin they bought a retail bank about 20 years ago and rebranded so they are part of the bigger group but act like a Spanish Bank with similar charges.

By the way I have a non resident account with Sol Bank no charges if you transfer 700 euro's a month into it from an outside source one thing to note as your non resident you'll get a charge of around 35 euro per account holder every 2 years to get the account tagged non resident Sol arranged that for me through the local police station I believe


----------

